# Is there any provider of free FreeBSD-based continuous integration for open source projects?



## Preetpal (Feb 20, 2018)

Currently I know that open source projects can get free continuous integration (testing whether projects build and then running their test suite (in the context of Github, these CI systems are triggered by pull requests and/or commit made to the master branch of a repository)) on various platforms.

AppVeyor provides free continuous integration for open source projects for Windows.
Travis CI provides free continuous integration for open source projects that run on macOS and/or Linux.
I am currently not aware of anyone providing free FreeBSD-based continuous integration for open source projects but would like to know if someone is providing such a service (or is planning on doing so).


----------



## Oko (Feb 20, 2018)

devel/jenkins


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 20, 2018)

If you ask in IRC or in the Mailing List you will find some people running their own devel/jenkins instance, and you can get some more practical information. Also https://ci.freebsd.org/.


----------



## Preetpal (Feb 21, 2018)

When there's a will, there's a way. See http://erouault.blogspot.ca/2016/09/running-freebsd-in-travis-ci.html


----------



## asomers (Dec 5, 2018)

There is now.  See the topic at cirrus-ci-free-freebsd-ci-testing-for-open-source-projects .


----------



## Preetpal (Jan 1, 2019)

asomers said:


> There is now.  See the topic at cirrus-ci-free-freebsd-ci-testing-for-open-source-projects .



For some reason your link is broken. Here is working link: Cirrus-CI: Free FreeBSD CI testing for open-source projects


----------



## cys (May 13, 2020)

Travis CI now supports FreeBSD: https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-build/pull/1780


----------

